# Steam ignoreren



## Suppentopf (9. Mai 2010)

wenn ich einen kollegen adden will kommt  "XXX is ignoring you". keiner ist geblockt o.Ä. weiß jemand weiter.


MfG Suppentopf


----------



## AdeE (9. Mai 2010)

Tag,

ich würde aus der Meldung lesen, dass dein "Kollege" dich ignoriert und du ihn nicht adden kannst.


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Granite Construction*

hm, hatte ich auch mal, kam bei mir daher, das ich denjenigen mal auf der Ignorierliste hatte...


----------

